# Identificar integrado de un ups



## msveliz (May 16, 2016)

Hola amigos, tengo un ups que se me daño y quiero reciclar algunas piezas para armarme una fuente en alimentación. Entonces me encontré con un integrado de 28 pines y quisiera saber para que es. Busque en el número de serial pero no encontré nada.
Por el tamaño que tiene me supuse que es un adc o un micro controlador, pero no se que función haría este en ese tipo de placa... en fin busque en google y nada alguien sabrá otra forma de conseguir la data?? Tampoco lo quiero desechar pues puede que haga un proyecto importante con este y cuando no lo tenga lo necesite jajajajaja el serial es:

690777B
(aquí tiene un símbolo en forma de M)0105HES

Algo asi


690777B
M0105HES


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 16, 2016)

Hola caro don msveliz , jo creo que desafortunadamente ese CI sea en realidad  un PIC y peor aun seguramente hay internamente un Software dedicado y ese solamente es disponible en la fabrica desa UPS.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## msveliz (May 16, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro don msveliz , jo creo que desafortunadamente ese CI sea en realidad  un PIC y peor aun seguramente hay internamente un Software dedicado y ese solamente es disponible en la fabrica desa UPS.
> !Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Amigo gracias por su pronta respuesta!

Si es un pic me serviría, no se como programarlos pero quisiera aprender y en mi país es muy difícil conseguir uno de estos por que es muy costoso. Si es así como usted dice seria un desperdicio botarlo pero mi modo. Saludos desde Venezuela!!


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 16, 2016)

Pudiera ser un PIC como dice el compañero tocayo Daniel, algunas veces Microchip hace chips a medida del cliente y no pone matrículas comerciales pero por dentro son "compatibles". Una manera aproximada de saber si se trata de un microcontrolador es revisar si en la placa donde estaba había un cristal conectado a él. 

Otra cosa, el hecho de que efectivamente sea un PIC tampoco da esperanzas de que lo puedas usar para reciclarlo pues es casi seguro que sea una versión ROM, esto es, el programa que trae es de por vida y no puede alterarse como sucede con los PIC con memoria FLASH.

Una foto con más resolución e iluminación del integrado ayudará a identificarlo, aunque los integrados son estándar en cuando a su tamaño, cada fabricante les da "su toque personal" ya sea en la forma de sus terminales o el detalle de la muesca de identificación.

Saludos


----------



## msveliz (May 16, 2016)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Pudiera ser un PIC como dice el compañero tocayo Daniel, algunas veces Microchip hace chips a medida del cliente y no pone matrículas comerciales pero por dentro son "compatibles". Una manera aproximada de saber si se trata de un microcontrolador es revisar si en la placa donde estaba había un cristal conectado a él.
> 
> Otra cosa, el hecho de que efectivamente sea un PIC tampoco da esperanzas de que lo puedas usar para reciclarlo pues es casi seguro que sea una versión ROM, esto es, el programa que trae es de por vida y no puede alterarse como sucede con los PIC con memoria FLASH.
> 
> ...


Revise la placa y no le encontré algún cristal, solo que al lado tiene un td62084ap, de este  ultimo si conseguí data.... Gracias por su respuesta amigo.


Mmm también conseguí dos lm son muy útiles


----------

